# .htaccess ip range für alles außer einer datei sperren



## vandamp (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich will Google von meiner Seite aussperren, genauer gesagt die ip range 66.249.
Allerdings will ich gleichzeitig Google erlauben eine bestimmte Datei doch zu sehen, weil sonst keine adds angezeigt werden.

Bzw. weiß jemand ob Googleadds eine bestimmte ip hat und alles über diese eine ip rennt?

Derzeit sieht es so aus, scheint aber leider nicht zu klappen.

```
order allow,deny
allow from all
deny from 66.249.

<Files index.php>
order allow
allow from all
</Files>
```


----------

